

Ask HN: what does your blackout page look like? - adrianwaj

here's mine: http://twitya.com/503.php<p>The .htaccess is as follows:<p>Options +FollowSymLinks<p>RewriteEngine On<p>RewriteBase /<p>RewriteCond %{REMOTE_ADDR} !^12\.345\.678\.901<p>RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/503.php [NC]<p>RewriteRule .* /503.php [L]<p>[the ip address is my own so I can access the site]<p>top of 503.php:<p>header("HTTP/1.1 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable");<p>header("Status: 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable");<p>header("Retry-After: 86400");
======
jim_lawless
Rewrite rule:

Options +FollowSymlinks

RewriteEngine on

RewriteRule ^(.*)$ sopa.php [NC]

The top of sopa.php:

<?php

    
    
       header("HTTP/1.0 503 Service Not Available");
    

?>

...followed by a body element that explains why the site is down and provides
some links to sites with more info. ( One of which is BoingBoing, which has
gone dark. )

I have some JavaScript in a Blogger site and an older web site that redirects
to the site with the above mechanism in place.

<http://www.mailsend-online.com>

------
dazbradbury
<http://www.openrent.co.uk>

But the code is taken from: <https://github.com/zachstronaut/stop-sopa>

Courtesy of: [http://blog.appharbor.com/2012/1/18/join-the-sopa-protest-
bl...](http://blog.appharbor.com/2012/1/18/join-the-sopa-protest-blackout)

